# E28 - What are those slats on the C-pillar?



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

What are those slat panels on the E28's C-pillar for? The old E28 in the movie Snatch was missing a slat and there didn't seem to be anything behind it.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

bump :eeps:


----------



## dave_in_VA (Feb 27, 2003)

*Vents air out of the cabin.*


----------

